# new mare - be gentle



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

she is skinny and looks sad =[ but with good work she'll be very good looking =]

sad looking is not being mean it means she looks like she is sad.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She looks sweet!
She's not severly underweight so I dont think it'll take that long to fatten her up.

It does look like she has a steep croup, but its hard to tell.

I can't wait to see the baby either. I bet its going to be so cute!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

She looks like a pretty cute walker to me!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Try giving her some corn and maybe second or third cutting hay. i don't know which one. But if you use 3rd cutting don't give her too much, it's really rich.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

she does look sad doesnt she? Don't worry.... I will love on her so super much! She'll be happy in no time....poor thing. I'll get better pics tomorrow. I hate that you can see her backbone.... poor baby....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Cute mare.

I bet all the "stolen carrots" *OLD* Farmpony has in that bag of hers will be fed to this mare.....right? :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! She needs them carrots!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck. I think under your watchful eye she will come around soon enough for the baby. She looks very sweet.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She is thin but has a very sweet face. Your going to have a gaited mule? how cool is that!
We have a friend who breeds mules and started breeding to TWH's a few years ago. He has been very happy with the foals. I'm a firm believer (not based on research) that the gait is passed from the mother not the stallion so I'm betting the baby will have the gait.

Darn I just reread your post. You have to give up the baby? no fair!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's ok. i'm really good friends with the people that get the baby.... I'll get to watch it grow! I can't wait to see it. Not sure `I've ever seen a tiny baby mule before!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... I got Sierra home today. I pulled her off the trailer and Scout (my collie) wandered by and sniffed her foot, she preceded to give him a swift kick. Not a great start. Poor Scout, he's never even barked at a horse before but at least he'll be careful. I'm just hoping he'll be brave enough to go back down to the barn. He never left the house after she kicked him. It wasn't vicious and he's fine but it was enough to make me think twice before going around her back end. She doesn't seem to have a problem with people though.

She doesn't look big enough to be 10 months pregnant though. Kind of worries me. She is really skinny. I had fixed her dinner for her and then decided to cut it in half. I don't think she's really been fed grain so I'll take my time getting her up to a full ration but she's so skinny I just want to shove food down her throat. Gave her an apple, she didn't finish it. Had to shove a carrot in her mouth. She loved the carrots, but I don't think she'd ever had one before. She is so quiet. I feel so bad for her. I'll tack her up in a few days just to plug around. But she's so quiet and defeated.... Doesnt' seem like she was abused though. Not in the physical sense. She is a little head shy but not terribly. I think I can fix that pretty quick. I havent taken her halter off yet because when I went into the pen with her she walked away. And because she's new, I'm respecting that back end. Especially since she is shod all the way around. I'll have my farrier pull her shoes. She doesnt need them all the way around. Especially if she may be a kicker. Although she didn't really hurt the dog so I think it was more of a get out my space kick. 

I'll take a bunch of pix tomorrow. I didn't really take any today because I wanted to let her relax. My husband moved manure w/ the tractor and the dump truck and she wasn't at all phased. We tacked up and rode out on trail she wasn't phased, just watched us go. I was going to put her in a stall tongiht but then I thought maybe she'd be happier outside so I left her outside for the night. I think she'll be ok. I started to blanket her but she doesnt act like she's ever been blanketed so I thought I'd just wait until the weather got bad. 

She's so skinny....:-(


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

aww she really cute! she looks really sweet!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. 10 months? Maybe she'll go over the 340 days to give her foal more chance to grow... Let's see just how mellow her attitude is after she is feeling better. Maybe the dog just got a small sample  Hope not.

Yeah, I'd definitely pull her shoes too. I'd pull them all the way around and trim those toes back. She won't need shoes for a long time regardless because she's not in good enough shape for any extensive work and then comes baby and the recovery and re-training maybe... could be a long ways off before she gets any kind of work that needs shoes. ('course I'm a barefoot groupie too)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am too... I only shoe front shoes on one horse and that's only during show season... the rest are barefoot and I've never agreed w/ shoes on the back feet.....

I hope she's sweet... I hope she's ok... she's so... blah right now....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> She doesn't look big enough to be 10 months pregnant though. Kind of worries me.
> She's so skinny....:-(


I don't know much about mule babies but maybe they are just smaller.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! It'll take you time to put weight on her - she looks very skinny to me. I like her build though and color. I hope she won't be a fire-breathing dragon after putting all the weight back on. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! A fire breathing dragon!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went out and groomed her today. She's pretty dirty. She has a huge scar right about where a spur would go, but I don't think it's from a spur, just in that spot, about 4 to 5 inches long. Wonder what happened... she let me clean under her belly, inside her legs, I messed with her tail, yanked and pulled knots out, stayed really close to her body and kept watch on the ears and the rear, she never attempted anything. Seems very docile. She doesn't seem to be nasty at all. She is a tad jumpy, but not head shy like I first thought, just shy in general I think. She started to walk away from me today but I offered her a treat, soon after she came when I called. I won't do that too often because I don't want her to get mouthy. She wasn't even nasty towards the dogs today, didn't seem to mind them. She also doesnt seem like she was actually starved because she doesnt go nuts at feeding time. She paces the pen but doesnt look nasty. and when I enter with her bucket, she minds her manners so it almost seems like maybe the people that had her just didnt properly feed her, or maybe they failed to account for her pregnancy and the fact that she was still heavily being ridden. she doesn't act abused. Her feet are very long and cracked, probably why the shoes. I think if my farrier agrees I will let her go barefoot. she doesnt need to have shoes w/ a baby anyway. So far I think I like her... I actually thinks she's not as plain as I originally thought. Her face is very sweet....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww she looks very sweet! How exciting to have a mule baby on the way!! I can't wait to see pictures of that. I hope she stays as calm and as sweet as she is now. With lots of attention I'm sure she will. 

Congrats!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

she looks very skinny.
But I bet you cuold get her okay. She looks fairly healthy despite the skiny. So i'd say she'd be okay. 
Fatten that mare LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to agree it is a bit worrisome to see how tiny she is to be that in foal. In your first thread when you said she was in foal, thats the thing that came to mind. Hopefully things turn out ok. Donkeys are not very big to begin with so maybe we can expect a much smaller baby than normal because it's not a typical pregnancy.
I think once she gets some groceries on her and some muscle tone she should be quite a nice mare. Her confo isnt bad at all and she's got quite the leg on her.

Glad to see she is ending up in your hands, at least we know she'll be well cared for. Congrats on your new horse!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

She's not a train wreck. She's just skinny. I think you made a good trade, you have the time, patience and know how to turn this gal around. Not a doubt in my mind that by this fall she'll look like a completely different horse. 

She seems to have a decent confo, nothing obviously wrong that's screaming what the heck have you traded for. 

She has the kindest face and eye, you know walkers...They can be some of the sweetest things on earth. I'm sure with more groceries she'll get more pep but I don't think she'll do a Jekyll/Hyde flip on ya.

Congrats Jenny!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have had Sierra for 2 weeks now. I think she looks a little better... What do you think?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

compared to the 1st pics...she looks good 
she has such a sweet face.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, she looks so much better!

Maybe there is a baby in there after all 

She's very cute.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh she looks much better already! I can see some interest in her eyes now! I hope the baby will be ok.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, she looks so much better. And that belly does look big compared to the rest, hahaha. She has a very patient look to her face, and there appears to be a spark of hope in her eye. Lucky girl to have you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She doesn't look like she is going to foal in a month or so. Did they get her preg checked? 

Feed her some unground flax seed, it does wonders for their coat and will also add weight. Rice Bran oil is also great for adding weight.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I was just going to ask for updates!!! :lol:

She looks good!!! I can see it more in her head carriage than in her belly, tho she does actually look preggo now.


How's her attitude?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

she looks just like my tn walker mare!shes not got the very sleek elegant tn walker look more like a quarter type tn walker.very good for trail riding!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She holds her head up high like a walking horse now. And she's got some pep in her step. I took her on a short trail ride the other day and she is definitely not a "mosier". She did walk but poor blue had to do an english trot to keep up w/ her walk and when I did the slow running walk, he had to canter. I haven't even put her through all her paces yet. She has a teensy "fight" in her and I hope it stays small. She will say... no I don't wanna but when I say...yes you will... she sighs and go's OH OK.... I think a beginner might have a little problem with her but I still think just about anyone can ride her. She has never offered to kick the dogs again, other then that first day and they've both been in her pen w/ her. They eat her grain that she drops (she needs her teeth floated but I really want to wait until after the baby is born). She came w/ a vets certificate in foal... I think there is a baby in there.... She gets 6 flakes of alfalfa a day (3 morning, 3 night) and then she gets 2 quarts of triumph morning and 2 more quarts at night. She used to walk away from me, but she comes when I call her now. She does have a little distrust, I have to move slow around her, she'll let me do anything as long as I'm slow. When I put the saddle on her she tenses (like I'm going to slam it on her back). I think she must have been a mans horse... like a "cowboy" type rider. (Not a real cowboy before I get beat...) the other kind....

I really like her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How much flack seed?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

lol and thanks for the cowboy clarification!!! :lol:

Glad to hear she's perking up. I can't wait for the August update!!!  Good work Jenny!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> OMIGOSH! A fire breathing dragon!!!!


That's what happened with me once.  I took care of VERY skinny gelding (wasn't mine). After 6 months or so he got all his weight and shape back and wasn't nearly as quiet as he was in the beginning. Lol! However I couldn't train him or anything (because he wasn't mine). Not a case with your horse. She's yours so you can put time and effort in her training if it'll be a case. But personally I don't think she'll be hyper - just doesn't look to me. An TW usually are very gentle horses. I think my next horse will be TW!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is her latest pic. We are at three weeks now. I really havent been riding her except very easy walk trails. She's very sweet. She comes to me now... I still have to move slowly around her though or she'll shy. Just a bit and then she'll come right back. I think she is used to a heavy hand...

She was great for the farrier. He liked her....


----------



## Jump4heaven (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually your supposed to be abled to see-- or was that feel? your horses ribs a little, they will live longer. I forget where I heard that.. So I dont really know if it's true.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jump4heaven said:


> Actually your supposed to be abled to see-- or was that feel? your horses ribs a little, they will live longer. I forget where I heard that.. So I dont really know if it's true.


That is a belief that a lot of trainers have actually. But in this case you could see her spine, which you can still see, her hip bones which are starting to disapear... and all of her ribs. She shouldnt have looked like that at 9 or 10 months pregnant.... 

She is starting to look pregnant to me now though....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

She's got a beautiful TAIL!!!  

And I think she's really starting to look better!!! Keep up the good work Jenny!!!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

She has that TWH tail!! I tend to stay clear of TWHs, there are so many around here (i live in TN) that I dont want to be like EVERYONE else around here. But she is beautiful! There's no doubt in the world that she is NOT a TWH. I hope that baby will be okay. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

she looks alot better and she does look a little prego!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....and here she is now... 'bout 2 months later:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=263617&id=1524128023


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

She looks awesome very good job!!!=) And her baby is adorable!=)


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she has turned out beautifully, you did a great job of getting weight back on her. with some work after the foal has weaned you can develop that top line. I think she will be quite the looker.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

boxer said:


> she has turned out beautifully, you did a great job of getting weight back on her. with some work after the foal has weaned you can develop that top line. I think she will be quite the looker.


I just hope that the conditions that resulted in the mare looking so poorly are resolved and will not re occur.:-|


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

For a pregnant mare she is severely underweight but I think once she gets the groceries on her she's gonna be a beautiful mare. She's probably very relieved to be in a home where she's going to get care and food and love.


ETA: Oh wow! didn't read the whole thread! She looks fantastic. I knew she'd look great with added weight!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> I just hope that the conditions that resulted in the mare looking so poorly are resolved and will not re occur.:-|


I think it was poor nutrition. She seems pretty healthy. she does need her teeth floated something awful but I've been waiting for the baby and now I'm going to wait until he's weaned. I think that will help a lot. She's also the worlds slowest eater so I will have to continue to seperate her at feeding time which is not a big deal because all of mine are "special" when it comes to nutritional needs.

I sent 5 bags of grain with her to my trainers and they will continue to supply alfalfa and then they will continue on w/ the feeding (they are going to pay for her care while they have her for the next few months.) They are also easing her onto the pasture since they have much more lush grass then I have. So I don't foresee her going backwards...:wink:


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks cute. I think she needs some tlc and to fatten up!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> ....and here she is now... 'bout 2 months later:


She looks much better!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is absoutely gorgeous. Good on you taking care of her like that. And that is just an adorable little mule she has at her side. GOOD JOB!!! 

PS: that scar could be from a spur, I have seen many "cowboy" horses with big ugly scars like that. :,,(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They both look very nice! Did you start riding her?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I havent ridden her since the baby was born but I've ridden her about 5 times and she's been good....


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

amazing transformation!
great job, shes gawjusss lol
whats her little mules's name?
i bet its something along the line of Miracle or something =] haha


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... so it's been 3 and a half months since Rascal was born and this is what the girl looks like now... Still a little thin but much better don't ya think?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenny, you're such a good mommy!!!! She's BEAUTIFUL! Well done my friend!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Keep up the great work.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Your going to have a MOAL! ahaha

Shes super cute =]


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Awww! She's so sweet looking! She seems to have good structure, so once she fills out she should be a real looker!
Is that her summer coat, or are those old pics? Her hair seems so long...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I took those last pix today w/ my cell phone. I think they are just grainy. She has a pretty sleek coat but it doesnt quite shine yet. Her mane and tail have gotten really healthy though...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I was going to say that her tail looks very nice. I forgot to mention that when I posted though!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

lookin' good lookin' good 
i love seeing what all of the wonderfull people are doing out there to make healthier horses!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she looks amazing. You have done wonderfully with her.  No doubt she will always carry that scar but that is just gonna have to be a part of her. Poor girl, did you ever find out what caused it?

Just stunning.


----------

